# Does anyone know what this plant is called?



## cnstreet1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello, I am new to Tapatalk but love discussing everything about tanks. I had regularly been reading discussions. But this is my first actual post.

My friend gave me a few of her trimmings and she doesn't remember what this plant is called. Does anyone know? I'm just curious.

Also, I am somewhat new to planted tanks and have just purchased Excel, Potassium and Iron. I am also using red clay and root tabs in the substrate. I opted for fine, black blasting sand as my substrate so I have researched enough to know I needed to add ferts. I have read conflicting info but I am dosing in the morning when I turn my lights on. I haven't experienced any Val melt or anything. Am I doing it right?

I appreciate the feedback. It's nice to have so many people interested in the same thing in one place! Thanks again!

Also.....I am having a heck of a time uploading pics. I choose a picture on my S6 and it doesn't add. What's the deal










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cnstreet1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh crap, well it added the pic...lol I don't know what I'm doing 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Not 100% certain, but I think it is willow leaf hygro, _Hygrophylla corymbosa angustifolia_.

If you are using red clay and root tabs, you may not need potassium and iron. Hygrophylla seems to need more potassium than most other plants. If it develops holes in the older leaves, you can start dosing then. Be careful with Excel and vallisneria--that species is sensitive to gluteraldehyde and can melt, so keep the dose low.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

cnstreet1 said:


> Hello, I am new to Tapatalk but love discussing everything about tanks. I had regularly been reading discussions. But this is my first actual post.
> 
> My friend gave me a few of her trimmings and she doesn't remember what this plant is called. Does anyone know? I'm just curious.
> 
> ...


Hi cnstreet1,

I agree with Michael that it looks like a Hygrophila species, it looks alot like my Hygrophila lancea.

Hygrophila lancea


----------

